
Email interceptors in Rails 3.x - dabit
http://blog.crowdint.com/2012/02/23/how-to-implement-an-email-interceptor-for-development.html
======
dabit
Didn't know these existed. There's probably uses for them in production too.

------
aromaron
Cool

